# Frightened of a budgie?



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, I'm keeping a friend's budgie for 6 weeks while they are on holiday. The budgie is being kept in the same room as the mice, and sings a lot! I just wondered if the mice would be frightened of the budgie or not? I thought they wouldn't mind much but it's better to check. Anyone know? Or will the budgie be stressed by the mice? He is used to other pets so I wouldn't have thought so but I really have no idea!

Any thoughts are welcome, 
Thanks
Tanith


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I can't imagine that they would be bothered. Mine aren't phased by the dogs running around, screaming kids, the washer & dryer, etc. They usually ignore most everything.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

The mice will likely not care. I do not believe that they care a whole lot about life outside their tanks!

the budgie, however, might be startled if it sees a mouse suddenly moving, esp. in an new environment and particularly at night. Does she stay covered at night? I'd also suggest a small night light.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't think either of them should be bothered by each other. The budgie might be unsettled just from being in a new place, and the mice may be initially surprised that there's a new loud noise around, but both should get used to it in a couple days


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone, yes you are all right: the mice couldn't care less! The budgie doesn't mind either and yes I cover the cage at night. Thanks for the advice everyone


----------

